
DNA Replication Filmed for the First Time, and it's not what we expected - Tomte
http://www.sciencealert.com/dna-replication-has-been-filmed-for-the-first-time-and-it-s-stranger-than-we-thought
======
dekhn
this is not the first time DNA replication has been "filmed", and the results
were already known 20 years ago

